# Garden store design



## CWatters (29 Dec 2007)

I want to build a garden shed/store but I'm struggling for design inspiration. Trouble is I don't want a regular shed. I want to build something a bit up market, probably in exposed green oak and weatherboard? Possibly even a tiled roof.

Will be about 3 x 5 meters approx (4 x 4 etc). Two thirds of the floor area to be used to house ride on mower and trailer - so needs to have a large door. One third to be potting shed/small tool store/lean to, ideally with seperate pedestrian door/porch? Pitched roof, perhaps even hipped if that's not too difficult at this size.

Anyone built or got any photos of something like this?

Any good books on building small green oak garden buildings? 

Open to suggestions for other styles.


----------



## jasonB (29 Dec 2007)

Take a look through the Sunday supliments tomorrow there are usually several adverts for garage/store/stable type buildings by the likes of Heritage Oak

The only thing with weather boarding is that it tends to cover most of the exposed frame so consider the main frame & exposed parts in oak and the studwork infill with sawn & tan softwood.

I done a couple of bits in Green oak, found this book very good though you may prefer to skip the chapters on hewing the square timbers from the round :wink: 

Jason


----------



## SketchUp Guru (30 Dec 2007)

How about something like this? http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_jo ... 66661.html


----------



## CWatters (30 Dec 2007)

Thanks folks. Yes the heritage oak frame style is close to what I'm looking for. I've had a look at several oak frame companies on the web but they tend to only show off their whole house frames and car ports. Will have a look at that book. Might be able to invent something.


----------

